# Advice needed from any fellow diabetics



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there.


I'm  starting a medicated FET on Sunday. I've just received my drugs today and reading the leaflet on the buserelin (Suprefact 1mg/L) injection .  It says care must be given if you have diabetes. Does this drug make you hyperglycaemic or hypo? Just need to know so I can alter insulin.


If anyone can give me tips  I would be grateful.  I take levemir insulin twice a day for bolus and Novorapid with meals.  


Thank you 


Bunny xxx


----------



## mimiuk (Dec 27, 2013)

Bunny-kins you need to call your clinic and ask about that, the DR knows your medical history, the precaution might be related the fact that insulin and Suprefact injections are done on same parts of the body (tummy or upper legs), regarding drugs always ask you DR or Pharmacist as they are qualified for that, better be safe than sorry
Good luck


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you mimiuk! . I'm going to the clinic tomorrow so will ask them. I tend to find there's a lack of knowledge about diabetes so never get a straight answer so was looking for personal experiences too


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

How did you get on Bunny-kins??
I am also Type 1 diabetic and have undergone 2 ICSI cycles, using suprecur. I had lots of hypos!!
You are right btw, not much info out there re diabetics and ivf....
Hope all went well for you!!

Em x


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Emma,

Thank you for your message.  I was beginning to feel like the only one!    I'm still on the FET wagon and had to DR for two extra weeks.  I've got to say, this cycle has had it's up and downs.  Levels have been all over the place and feeling quite yucky but the end is neigh!  Having extra appointments at the diabetes clinic so hopefully it will calm down a bit.  Finding I'm having to up my levemir and novorapid to combat the highs but getting lots of lows too.  It's very hard to control at the moment!!    Will get there in the end!! I hope all is well with you Emma  

Bunny xx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Aww Bunny, sounds a nightmare hun. I'm on an insulin pump and so it's much easier to control and I didn't get any highs at all. My diabetes is very sensitive usually so I was very surprised!!!!
When do you expect ET? 
I'm trying again in June! 4th time lucky, hopefully.....


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Emma, Funnily enough I had a good day yesterday!   I actually felt normal! Yey for those normal days!!    I do think Buserelin made my levels increase, either that or it was the effect of what it did to my body (i.e switching my pituary off!)  The pump does sound amazing, but my diabetes consultant doesn't feel I warrant one of those yet! I was first diagnosed with type 2 but they've since changed their diagnosis to LADA.  I've been on insulin for 2 years so still learning really.  

I'm actually waiting for my clinic to call me.  I should be having my FET Thursday or Friday all being well.  I had my lining scan yesterday and I have a whopper of a lining.  17mm!!    I have 3 x 6 day blasts on ice and hoping to have 2 put back. 

Are you having another FET or starting a fresh cycle?  Aww good luck sweetie.  I really do hope it's 4th time lucky for you    Keep in touch sweetie  

Bunny xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Glad things are settling for you, it's hard to deal with IVF and Diabetes at the same time. Any fluctuation in B/S can really stress you out!!!

Yes hun, we will be having another FET at the end of May. I have just had an Endo biopsy/scratch to check for elevated NK Cells, which is an immune issue (wouldn't surpise me at all if I had this as Diabetes is an auto immune disorder...). Will find out results next week and go from there.

Speak soon Bunny,
Em x


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Emma,


I hope you are well.   How did you get on with your biopsy results?  I hope it went well and you got a good result   


I wanted to let you know that I just got my BFP!  I'm still in a daze and can't quite believe it!  My glucose levels levelled out during the 2ww, in fact it was on the low side. Lots of hypos but only a couple of bad ones. I don't usually have many at all so knew something had changed although you do tend to blame things on the drugs!


So I'm cautiously positive but I do know it's going to be a tough journey with lots of hoops to jump through.


Good luck with your next cycle Hun.  Let me know how you are getting on sweetie   


Bunny xxx


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Awww Bunny!!  That's wonderful news hun!!! Massive congratulations 
Had my NK Cells results back and it was normal. As were all of my other hormone tests. I'm the picture of fertility health!! Just waiting on 1 more test, which is something to do with clotting etc. If that's also normal, the last test we can do is the chromosomal anomalies one, which we will do before the next fresh cycle, if needed. After that, who knows!!??  
I'm day 2 of my cycle today and will commence with oestrogen from tomorrow. I will then have our last frozen embryo back on around the 29th May.
I have had a scratch and will be using gestone this time, rather than cyclogest. Fingers crossed that these changes will make all the difference......   

Hope you are feeling well? When.is your scan?? 

Em x


----------



## emma26 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey Bunny,
How are you doing hun?? 
x


----------

